# call dibs



## Vanda

Olá gente boa, 

Hoje fui "apresentada" a esta expressão :


> *dibs in the sense 'a first claim on an item; a right of priority', as in "I've got dibs on the car when Dad brings it back.*


 
A explicação completa sobre o termo aqui.

Ok, minha pergunta é, como diríamos em bom português? Bom português como força de expressão, já que o termo é informal. Não consigo "espirrar" uma boa expressão: _vi primeiro?_ É_ meu!_


----------



## moura

Oi Vanda,

No dic. da Português Editora o único significado é mesmo "ter direito a".
Na frase de exemplo eu traduziria por: Quando o pai trouxer o carro, eu é que tenho direito a ele (um pouquito descraciosa, não? )
Em termos mais informais, e para a mesma frase, diria:
Quando o pai trouxer o carro, ele já não sai da minha mão; ou ...ele é todo meu/para mim!


----------



## spohreis

Olá,

O texto abaixo foi retirado do Corpus.

Chrysler says the Pacifica creates a new class of vehicle they've dubbed a sports tourer. Its anthem is coast-to-coast space for a sextet, though only young children and contortionists are likely to *call* *dibs* on the third row.

call dibs =????

Não tenho nenhuma sugestão.

Obrigado desde já pela sua ajuda.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, esta é ótima! Aprendi como uma das primeiras moderadoras do EO. Sabe quando a gente era criança e dizia: vi primeiro, o direito é meu? Essa é a idéia: de ter visto, chegado, pensado primeiro em algo e de portanto ter direitos de primazia. Dê-me um tempinho para achar uma antiga discussão sobre o assunto.


----------



## spohreis

Vanda said:


> Ah, esta é ótima! Aprendi como uma das primeiras moderadoras do EO. Sabe quando a gente era criança e dizia: vi primeiro, o direito é meu? Essa é a idéia: de ter visto, chegado, pensado primeiro em algo e de portanto ter direitos de primazia. Dê-me um tempinho para achar uma antiga discussão sobre o assunto.



Olá Vanda,

Falta um "smile" para alguém de queixo caído.

Vi primeiro, é meu! Quem esquece dessa?


----------



## spohreis

Olá,  

No Urban Dictionary encontra-se bastante coisa sobre "dibs". Como ter direito, ter prioridade, etc.

Ver aqui: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dibs



Vanda said:


> Ah, esta é ótima! Aprendi como uma das primeiras moderadoras do EO. Sabe quando a gente era criança e dizia: vi primeiro, o direito é meu? Essa é a idéia: de ter visto, chegado, pensado primeiro em algo e de portanto ter direitos de primazia. Dê-me um tempinho para achar uma antiga discussão sobre o assunto.



Aqui está a entrada para o prometido: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=249174&highlight=dibs

Do Urban Dictionary,

*call dibs*:Expression used to claim rights/possession on sth./sb.

*calling dibs*:    calling dibs is a slang term that refers to a male "claiming" the rights to pursue a woman. dibs can be called in either a serious or a sarcastic fashion as long as all males in the party are aware of the context.

Então "though only young children and contortionists are likely to *call* *dibs* on the third row"  eu traduziria como: embora provavelmente,  apenas crianças pequenas e contorcionistas  estão aptos a reclamarem o direito à terceira fileira.

Poder ser melhorada e quem estiver interessado é sempre bem vindo.


----------



## ignisvandevol

Conheço a expressão, em Português não se usa algo tão diminuto para significar mas sim é do género:
"vi primeiro"
"achado não é roubado"
"é meu"
para homens à procura de rabo de saias diz-se "vi-a primeiro" ou "é minha" portanto não estou a ver nenhuma palavra tão pequena quanto "dibs".


----------



## Que trem doido

Não encontrei uma palavra ou frase que é informal como calling dibs.

Acho que reinvindicar é formal demais, né?  

"Direitos à (seja o que for)"  ?????


----------



## Vanda

Sim, é, Trem. É como já dissemos:
vi primeiro
é meu e ninguém tasca
cheguei na frente

e outras já citadas e /ou similares.


----------



## spohreis

Que trem doido said:


> Não encontrei uma palavra ou frase que é informal como calling dibs.
> 
> Acho que reinvindicar é formal demais, né?
> 
> "Direitos à (seja o que for)"  ?????



Acho que é um pouco formal. Não tem o "n" na palavra acima. Mas não esquenta, eu tive que olhar no dicionário. Depois de 10 anos estudando Matemática, estou quase analfabeto.



Vanda said:


> Sim, é, Trem. É como já dissemos:
> vi primeiro
> é meu e ninguém tasca
> cheguei na frente
> 
> e outras já citadas e /ou similares.



Estas frases são bastante coloquiais, mas como você usaria no texto acima? Não consigo fazer uma tradução com elas.


----------



## Vanda

Mas, pelo que eu entendo, call dibs é informal no inglês também. Se tivesse que usar dum modo ligeiramente mais formal, eu diria:
exigir os direitos/ a primazia, como a Moura sugeriu lá em setembro de 2006. Ou ainda: tenho a prioridade.


----------



## Que trem doido

É mesmo Vanda, "calling dibs" é bem informal.


----------



## spohreis

Eu tive outra ideia. call dibs= brigar (por alguma coisa sem muita importância, não no sentido de trocar socos, mas trocar uns empurrões, discutir, etc.), disputar (alguma coisa). Brigar é um verbo que poder ter sentido bastante coloquial.


----------



## Vanda

Numa interpretação mais geral, pode ser, mas, pelo que sei, a expressão em inglês se refere apenas ao ato mesmo de pedir/querer  a "recompensa" por ter sido o primeirão a chegar/ver/saber.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Já percebi o dibs e o call dibs; mas como traduziriam a frase:

*"I've got dibs on the car when Dad brings it back."*

*"Sou eu que tenho direito ao carro quando o Pai o trouxer" ?*


----------



## Vanda

*"I've got dibs on the car when Dad brings it back."

*Ou, dum modo mais natural para nós: 
"O carro vai ser meu, quando o papai o trouxer", ou  - mais real, pois na fala não cuidamos muito da gramática -: "Quando o papai trouxer o carro, vai ser meu!"


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

OK entendido 

Aqui em PT usamos muito o "sou eu que...", "és tu que...", etc. para reforçar a ideia de quem deve fazer algo.

"És tu que lavas a loiça hoje!!!"  (gosto muito de dizer isto!  )

(Se bem que talvez devesse ser: sou eu quem fica com o carro! És tu quem lava a loiça!)


----------



## wtrmute

Ah quando eu era criança e nós estávamos em alguma brincadeira que comportava um número limitado de pessoas, geralmente armava-se um esquema rotativo onde o perdedor dava lugar a um dos outros que esperavam; dizíamos estar _na de fora_ para reclamar o direito de entrar no lugar. Se houvesse mais de um, o segundo estaria na _segunda de fora_, ou terceira, etc.

É provavelmente só um naco de gíria já há muito obsoleta, mas é a palavra mais próxima a _to call dibs_ que eu consigo pensar: "estou na de fora pra usar o carro quando o pai chegar com ele".


----------



## coolbrowne

Ilustres, Feliz Ano Novo!  

Se me permitem, o sentido específico de "*to call dibs*" não é *ter* primazia mas *afirmá-la* (antes que um aventureiro lance mão, sacumé...). Não conheço um verbo ou expressão verbal ("eu vi primeiro" é quase..., mas não chega lá). Entretanto lembro que para "call dibs" a pessoa podia dizer:

*Marraio!* sendo o segundo "*Filidosorrei!*" (filho do sô Rei?) - Rio de Janeiro, Minas
*Primeirão!* (sendo o segundo *Segundão!* DUH! ) Bahia, Nordeste?
Até mais ver...


----------

